#  Alternativmedizin >   Kytta-Salbe >

## Stine

Ich sehe gerade zum hundertsten Male die Werbung über Kytta-Salbe im Fernsehen. Ein Bekannter schwört auf diese Salbe. Ich selber habe sie noch nie ausprobiert.
Hilft sie wirklich??

----------


## Christiane

Habe sie auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Aber meine Patienten sagen: ja. Ist was auf pflanzlicher Basis, gegen Entzündungen, Schwellungen und Schmerzen.

----------


## Kitty

Also ich benutze sie regelmäßig und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Nur der Geruch ist nich ganz so zufriedenstellend  :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Stine

> Nur der Geruch ist nich ganz so zufriedenstellend

 Das sagte mein Bekannter auch :embarrassed_cut: 
Aber wenn´s dann hilft....ich werde sie auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. Schaden kann´s ja nicht. 
Danke für Eure Antworten. 
Ach ja, Christiane, was hälst du eigentlich vom Tapen??

----------


## Christiane

> Ach ja, Christiane, was hälst du eigentlich vom Tapen??

 Wenn es um das klassische Tapen im Sport geht: sehr viel. Vorbeugend angelegt, senkt es die Häufigkeit von Muskel- und Gelenkverletzungen. Nach Distorsionstraumen stabilisiert Tapen die Sprunggelenke. 
Wenn es dir um das Medi-Taping mit diesen bunten Klebebändern geht, werde ich morgen darüber schreiben. Hab eine Artikelsammlung, muß aber noch heraussuchen, was da für dich interessant sein könnte.  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Stine

Das wäre total lieb, Christiane!
Meine Mutter hat von ihrer Krankengymnastin ein Zettelchen für mich mit bekommen. Das hört sich interessant an.
Lieben Dank! :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Irma12345

Was sind  Distorsionstraumen :Huh?:  :Huh?:  Was ist Tapen :Huh?: ? :shy_5new: 
LG Monika

----------


## Christiane

Distorsionen sind das berühmte "Umknicken" der Füße mit Bänderdehnungen und -rissen und Schwellungen. Zum Tapen eröffne ich gleich ein neues Thema.

----------


## sebastia

Hallo,
wenn Du Info´s zu Kytta suchst, schau mal hier.....
unbekannte Seite, aber für Naturheilkunde gut zu gebrauchen Kytta Salbe LG
Sebastian

----------

